# How well traveled is your Kindle?



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

My Kindle spent the weekend on Cape Cod with me this weekend and is headed to Dresden in a few weeks with me.  Where has your Kindle been?


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, my house, my school, and my work. (Subway). It's sad, if I'd had it three years ago, it would have traveled most of Europe.


----------



## baltobabe (Nov 1, 2008)

Leopardo my kindle has spent a cozy weekend at home with me arriving on Friday I wanted to keep him all to myself...his skin arrived and he loved getting dressed in his spots...and today finally his spots for the screensaver appeared!  He is a very happy kindle...

Tomorrow he  will be making a guest appearance at my offices..and showing off his spots!  

In January he will be traveling to the Dominican Republic and in April to Mexico for my Birthday Bash...oh he is going to live a good life!  hehehe!

bb and Leopardo


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Clever thread! Thanks for starting!

I got my Kindle in late April and since then he has been to Fall River and North Darmouth, MA; St. Louis, MO; three weeks in Europe which included visits to Basel, Switzerland; Brussels and Leuven, Belgium; and Heidelberg, Germany. Most recent trip, Boston, MA.

While in Basel we saw Roger Federer which was pretty exciting. He was there about 4 days after winning the US Open. That's Roger on the right, wearing his Olympic gold medal.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Yey!  Kindle sees the world!!  when I go to Dresden, Kindle will get to see the airports at Boston, Tornoto, Frankfurt, and Dresden!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle has been to the Gulf Coast and Chicago, IL with me. We spent a lovely afternoon together in my hammock enjoying this beautiful day together. 

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My brand new Kindle, Eleanor, went with me today to a stupid social thing that I really didn't want to go to.  Sort of like the boss's daughter's wedding--you don't really want to go but feel you have to. I didn't actually USE her there, but on the way home, riding in the car while my husband drove, I downloaded the Sunday Washington Post.  How cool is that, to be driving along at 70 mph and getting something new to read.  Loooove my Kindle.

Incidentally, the single issue of the Post was free--I was surprised!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Incidentally, the single issue of the Post was free--I was surprised!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, apparently the Washington Post is free today, tomorrow and Tuesday. The New York Times single issue will be free Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.

For people who don't want to try a trial subscription, here's your chance to read the paper for free and see what it's like.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine has been to Erlanger, KY and Gatlinburg, TN.  Also all around Arlington and other bits of Northern Va. as well as across the river into DC.  Oh and up to Frederick, MD.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Betsy the Quilter said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, the single issue of the Post was free--I was surprised!
> ...


That's great; I had heard about the Times but not the Post. I'll download both tomorrow! Yippee!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

According to Amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff, my Kindle has been to Lexington KY, Baltimore MD, Secaucus NJ, Elizabethtown KY, Memphis, TN and Shreveport, LA... and all without me!!

I am looking forward to the day that we can travel together!  

Angela


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

ha ha ha - I love the tracking of the Kindle travel without  the owner!!!  Too funny!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tx_angel said:


> According to Amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff, my Kindle has been to Lexington KY, Baltimore MD, Secaucus NJ, Elizabethtown KY, Memphis, TN and Shreveport, LA... and all without me!!
> 
> I am looking forward to the day that we can travel together!
> 
> Angela


Your Kindle is crying to you..."Please, Angela, phone home...."

It longs for you!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL!! Oh how I wish I could just go get him!! He is less than 50 miles away!

Hmmm... I just realized I called him a "him." Guess I need to be thinking of a male name!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle has been to the beach in a zip-loc many times, and on a camping trip to the Grand Canyon in it's leasure jacket.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, my Kindle has led a pretty boring life so far.  She's been with me to work every day since she arrived and she went to a basset rescue Howl-o-ween Pawty last weekend in Petaluma but she stayed in the car.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

My Kindle came with me on a trip to England in the summer. It also went with me to Laughlin, NV and Las Vegas.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine's pretty much a stay-at-home Kindle, he's been to Sacramento, Modesto, and all around the Bay Area, and also to Long Beach, Santa Monica, Malibu, both valleys, and all over the LA area, as well as Redlands and Santa Barbara.  Oh, and a weekend in New Orleans and a week in Milwaukee.  I think that's it.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is going on a 14 day cruise from LA to Hawaii for XMAS.  I get to go with it!


----------



## GuidedRocketLauncher (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine comes with me in the car on the weekends as I drive all over the north half of the state.  Otherwise it's gone along with me to San Diego, CA (couple of times); White Sands Missile Range (bunches of times); Houston, TX; Dallas; and Quantico, VA (three or four).  It likes upgraded airplane seats and quiet hotel rooms.


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Well...I am forced to admit that all of you have taken your Kindles all sorts of wonderful and exciting places but I didn't see even one of you say your Kindle has been where mine goes every other week...Elephant Butte, NM. Now aren't you all just soooo jealous!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I AM jealous that I've never been to Elephant Butt.  I did not know such a place existed.  
Mine hasn't been all that many places, it's resided mostly in columbus, ohio.  It did make it with me on a business trip to Charlotte a month or two ago, but that's really all.  It was as bummed as I was that our trip to Italy was cancelled.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tx_angel said:


> According to Amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff, my Kindle has been to Lexington KY, Baltimore MD, Secaucus NJ, Elizabethtown KY, Memphis, TN and Shreveport, LA... and all without me!!
> 
> I am looking forward to the day that we can travel together!
> 
> Angela


I am now happy to report that my Kindle has also been to Texas and is now safely in my house and plugged in and charging!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teach142 said:


> Mine is going on a 14 day cruise from LA to Hawaii for XMAS. I get to go with it!


Make sure to load up with books beforehand because... (wait for it...) Whispernet does not work on cruise ships!

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie - that is so funny. I don't fly out until the 21st and I'm already loading Keiko with books. I'm only going to be gone 7 days and I plan to do the museums, the castle and hit the Christmas market but I can't be without fresh reading material! also bringing my laptop in case I HAVE TO HAVE another book while I'm there - I can download it via USB. <<grin>>


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I understand the whispernet won't work on the ship, but I wondered if I could download while in port.  I didn't really want to preload for the whole trip.  I used to live in a very rural part of the Big Island and had great cell service with Verizon.  My friends live in a suburb of Minneaplois and can't get crap with Sprint.  So, you just never know...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teach142 said:


> Yes, I understand the whispernet won't work on the ship, but I wondered if I could download while in port. I didn't really want to preload for the whole trip. I used to live in a very rural part of the Big Island and had great cell service with Verizon. My friends live in a suburb of Minneaplois and can't get crap with Sprint. So, you just never know...


I saw you asked on another thread about service in Hawaii. I bet you'll be fine.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to Japan with my kindle for three weeks on September. It was nice to have all the books I wanted to read with me. 

Shizu


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle stays mostly in Columbus, OH. but it's been to Seattle and Iowa, and is going to Key West in February.  During the summer it spent weekends in the lovely Hocking Hills of Ohio where there's no Whispernet, but I never lacked for books because I had so many pre-loaded.  Still working through the list and TRYING not to 1-click!


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> I AM jealous that I've never been to Elephant Butt. I did not know such a place existed.
> Mine hasn't been all that many places, it's resided mostly in columbus, ohio. It did make it with me on a business trip to Charlotte a month or two ago, but that's really all. It was as bummed as I was that our trip to Italy was cancelled.


I can hardly believe you've never heard of Elephant Butte (with an E on the end..LOL) It's right there in southern NM just down the road from Truth or Consequences.

Yes, a cancelled trip to Italy would be enough to bum out anyone...and their Kindle.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine spent the month of May in China.  It took 7 interChina flights.  It's gone from the west coast to the midwest twice.  It loves camping.  The last few times we flew I was asked to shut it down, prior to Oprah they used to let me keep reading during take-off.  I love always having my books with me.  Go Kindle.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tx_angel said:


> According to Amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff, my Kindle has been to Lexington KY, Baltimore MD, Secaucus NJ, Elizabethtown KY, Memphis, TN and Shreveport, LA... and all without me!!
> 
> I am looking forward to the day that we can travel together!
> 
> Angela


*I hope your Kindle didn't travel in that order because if he/she did...they need a new travel agent PRONTO ;-p*


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, I took many trips this summer in which having the Kindle would be nice...but so far my little 'magic book' has been to Denver and various places with me in WA.  Here's to many more trips with my Kindle!

Tris


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> tx_angel said:
> 
> 
> > According to Amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff, my Kindle has been to Lexington KY, Baltimore MD, Secaucus NJ, Elizabethtown KY, Memphis, TN and Shreveport, LA... and all without me!!
> ...


It really did!! Amazing, huh? All due to a labeling glitch! BUT, it is with me now and from here on we travel together!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Went with me to Cancun, put it in a plastic baggie - excellent for reading by the pool, easier to read than a real book because I didn't have to hold the pages open while I was tanning!


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Had mine a week now. So far it has gone from my office to my house . . . once.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela said:


> According to Amazon.com/wheres-my-stuff, my Kindle has been to Lexington KY, Baltimore MD, Secaucus NJ, Elizabethtown KY, Memphis, TN and Shreveport, LA... and all without me!!
> 
> I am looking forward to the day that we can travel together!
> 
> Angela


Since the arrival of my _Kindle with no name _ in the great state of Texas, _Kindle with no _ name has traveled to my home office, the gameroom, the living room, the master bedroom, the kitchen, the dining room and the patio by the pool. _Kindle with no name _ has not had the opportunity or desire to leave home again just yet. We will keep you posted should we decide to take a trip soon.

Angela and _Kindle with no name_


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Journey came home to me right before a trip, so she's been to Charlotte, Atlanta, and Washington DC so far. She told me she's looking forward to getting some west coast travel in, so I'll see what I can arrange.


----------

